# Homemade Protein Bars



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

I take no credit for this recipe as I found it on YouTube, but wanted to share all the same. It's messy but extremely easy to make, great for kids to help.

You'll need (to make about 12 bars):

200g Rolled Oats

400g Whey Protein (I used MP Choc Nut)

90g Honey

100g Peanut Butter

250g Milk (add more as required)

Flaxseed or Ground nut or Chopped nut

1) Mix it all, except the Flaxseed/Ground nut/ Chopped nut, together.

2) If the mix is too dry add a little extra milk, if its wet add more oats (they will soak up the liquid).

3) Roll them into your shape of choice.

4) Coat them in the Flaxseed/Ground nut/ Chopped nut to finish.

5) Place them in the fridge to set.

In the morning you will have protein bars that taste as good/better than what you buy from the shop, will keep for 7 days in the fridge or a lifetime in the freezer.

Honestly, these are lush and so easy to make.


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmmm, I seem to have all the above ingredients to hand. I think I'll have a go at this. If it's not lush I will be annoyed!


----------

